# Alaska Spring Black Bear Name Yr. Price Hunt



## bearstalker (Oct 10, 2010)

As the recession still keeps its grip on all of us, I'm now considering reasonable best offers for any remaining May hunt dates on my Spring Alaska Black Bear Calendar. These five day transporter DIY hunts ordinarily sell for up to $1100.00. per person They have gone on sale on EBay from time to time for $800.00. All May hunt dates are prime bookings. This area in S.E. Alaska is famous for its trophy black bears and you will not find a more scenic, wild hunting area, with every kind of terrain and habitat from beaches to muskegs to virgin foreest. This is a great opportunity to hunt Alaska and name your price. Details on my website, which list the regular prices.


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

5o u have any references u could forward?? Both successful and unsuccess ful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

